# WAGO 750-841 PASSWORT Problem



## dhgroe (16 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe seit längerer Zeit ( ca. 2 Jahre ) meine Wago Steuerung aus der Ecke geholt. Ich hatte sie damals mit dem Kommunikationskabel meines Kollegen 
lt. Anleitung programmiert, eine IP vergeben und die Webvisualisierung eingestellt.
Die IP Adresse ( 192.168.0.50 ) stimmt auch noch. Das sehe ich daran, dass der AUfruf im Browser http://192.168.0.50/webserv/index.html  funktioniert.
Es erscheint ein Eingabefenster fuer den User und das Passwort.

Nun das Problem: hab schon alle Passwörter und User kombinationen, die infrage kommen könnten eingegeben. Leider kommt immer Access denied.
Was ja soviel heisst, die Kombination stimmt nicht.  Auch die Standardkombination mit user: admin und passwort : wago geht nicht. Bin mir sicher,
dass ich damals das Passwort und evtl. den User geändert habe. 

Da ich jetzt an dem Punkt nicht weiter komme, meine Frage: kann man den Ausgangszustand durch "Resetten" wieder herstellen ?


----------



## Markus Rupp (16 Februar 2013)

mit dem wago ehternet-settings kannst du den controller formateren, danach dateisystem extrahieren, sollte auch das nicht helfen flash den controller mit dem ethernet-update-tool einfach mit der firmware neu


----------



## dhgroe (16 Februar 2013)

Rupp schrieb:


> mit dem wago ehternet-settings kannst du den controller formateren, danach dateisystem extrahieren, sollte auch das nicht helfen flash den controller mit dem ethernet-update-tool einfach mit der firmware neu



Ach herje.....wo kriege ich denn die Firmware her ?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2013)

dhgroe schrieb:


> Ach herje.....wo kriege ich denn die Firmware her ?


Vom Wago-Support. Geht problemlos und unbürokratisch. Schick einfach ne E-Mail hin

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dhgroe (18 Februar 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vom Wago-Support. Geht problemlos und unbürokratisch. Schick einfach ne E-Mail hin
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter




Danke fuer den Hinweis. Wago hat schnell reagiert. Software nebst Anleitung heute erhalten.


----------

